# What Breed/Gender Is This Chicken?



## Ivan Stonks (May 6, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not great with hard feathered breeds. Those that know more about them will want a good side shot showing the whole bird.


----------



## Ivan Stonks (May 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm not great with hard feathered breeds. Those that know more about them will want a good side shot showing the whole bird.


Okay


----------



## Ivan Stonks (May 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm not great with hard feathered breeds. Those that know more about them will want a good side shot showing the whole bird.


Here are more pictures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still don't know but I saw one that can come live with me. I really like light colored birds with patterns even if I don't know what they are.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could u possibly get a better side pic from the other pictures I am seeing saddle feathers so I'm thinking cockerel. Also how old is it?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I still don't know but I saw one that can come live with me. I really like light colored birds with patterns even if I don't know what they are.


Oh I see that one too- really beautiful! 

S/he has some big bright yellow legs, that’s for sure- maybe a clue? She’s a brown chicken. That’s my expert opinion.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Knowing the age is a must when sexing chickens by pictures. If under 4 months most likely a cockerel; over 4 months likely a pullet.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

...


----------



## ehsom (May 28, 2021)

These




























chickens are 13 weeks old, what breed and genders are they?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A good side shot of each of them would help a ton. One close enough to catch all of the bird. Those that are really good at telling need to see feather development and comb development to be able to say with any certainty.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics, welcome to the forum!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*From what there is to see, and with such large combs and wattles at three months, I'd say all cockerels. No idea as to breed.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

What Dan said. Unsure on the grey-ish one., but I’d guess all boys too...


----------



## ehsom (May 28, 2021)

Thanks, here are some better pictures


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

All cockerels.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that grey one. Does it have some feathers on its legs?


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Bird in first post looks like a Partridge Rock. Where did it come from? He is definitely a cockerel. 

The other two birds posted are mixed breed cockerels.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

First one looks like a pullet second one is a cockerel for sure has saddle feathers, I'm not seeing that on the first so that's why I'm saying pullet


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> First one looks like a pullet second one is a cockerel for sure has saddle feathers, I'm not seeing that on the first so that's why I'm saying pullet


Are you talking about this bird? He's definitely a cockerel. His saddles are hidden behind the wings but they are definitely there.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Are you talking about this bird? He's definitely a cockerel. His saddles are hidden behind the wings but they are definitely there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40803


But if you mean the bird in the very first post that one is also a definite cockerel. It has a male specific pattern.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Are you talking about this bird? He's definitely a cockerel. His saddles are hidden behind the wings but they are definitely there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40803


Well I didn't see those.


----------

